# Please Help Identify Carriage Stop



## wildo (Apr 18, 2016)

This micrometer carriage stop came with my South Bend 9a purchase, but it doesn't fit properly without a shim under the lathe bed. The V groove does seem to fit the V way just fine, but the clamp can't tighten far enough to hold secure. I don't see any identification marks on it at all. Unlike most of the South Bend micrometer carriage stops, this one doesn't appear to have a way to lock the dial at a certain position.

I'd appreciate it if anyone can let me know the brand and what lathe it's for. I'd like to clean it up and sell on ebay in exchange for a proper one for the SB 9 lathe. Thanks!
















The dial graduations go to 125



It definitely seems to be scaled too big for the SB 9:


----------



## ARKnack (Apr 19, 2016)

I have 2 different "stops" for mine. One with a dial like yours. The other made to hold an indicator. Both came from flee-bay in a box lot of stuff. I had to make a new foot for the dial unit. I made it with points on the toe end it to get better clamping force to the way. I also left pivot points at the heal for it to take up any alignment errors. The other came with a foot. It has a set screw at the toe end to adjust it.

You could also mill a bit off the bottom leaving a pivot point.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 19, 2016)

mill the bottom part of the top piece a bit


----------



## wildo (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah, I have considered milling the bottom. I have a milling attachment for the lathe, so that shouldn't be a huge problem. More so, I figured that the 9" version would fit a bit better scale-wise. I might just keep this big thing, we'll see. The more I think about it, the more I think that a 2" travel dial indicator might be a much nicer option. I mean- if your threading and hit a stop like this, it doesn't kick off the split nut, does it? You've essentially crashed the carriage into the stop and could damage the split nut, I'd think. So it doesn't seem all that useful for threading. I guess I could see it being useful used further up the bed where you needed to turn something for a short longitudinal distance. That said, I'm seriously considering adding a DRO anyway.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 19, 2016)

I use a 2" travel dial indicator. On most lathes you don't run in to a positive stop under power. You get close than feed by hand.


----------



## wildo (Apr 19, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> On most lathes you don't run in to a positive stop under power. You get close than feed by hand.



Oh- thanks for the clarification on that! I wasn't exactly sure. I thought there _might_ be an auto-kickoff feature on the half nuts (but didn't think there was).


----------

